
Outcry from early Java users against closures - golergka
http://people.csail.mit.edu/gregs/ll1-discuss-archive-html/msg04030.html
======
brudgers
Since the post is from 2003 and there is a lot of background context necessary
to understand significance, e.g. Guy Steele's role in Java, this might make an
interesting blog post if someone knowledgeable put in the effort to write one
framing the historical issues such as Java being targeted toward C++
programmers and a gigabyte being an extravagant amount of RAM at the time
these decisions were made 20 years ago.

~~~
mindcrime
If you wrote it up as a blog post and submitted it, somebody would just change
the link to this one and accuse you of posting blog-spam.

~~~
brudgers
Apparently, something doesn't even have to be written before someone finds
something to complain over.

------
golergka
(I have no idea what a good title for that link would be, but I found it to be
incredibly interesting. If you're a moderator and can think of a better title,
I would appreciate an edit).

